# Maverick starts academy tomorrow.



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I want to Thank Wildhaus kennel for this wonderful dog that I have raised from 10 weeks until his career life( PD ) start last month. A dog of great social stability, totally reliable around children, yet high fight and intensity when called upon. Totally aced his PD evaluation last month. He should have a great career and preserve the noble legacy of this great breed!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to all involved! I hope you can update us with his progress! 

Is this the Body son?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Best wishes to Maverick in his new career. Stay safe!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You mean, you raised him for 10 months? 

What a drop-dead gorgeous boy! No doubt the foundation work you did with him and the solid breeding behind him will propel him to success. Congrats!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Best wishes for a long healthy career .


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He's a nice looking dog. Thank you for being so generous with your time and talent. The PD will appreciate him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> You mean, you raised him for 10 months?
> 
> What a drop-dead gorgeous boy! No doubt the foundation work you did with him and the solid breeding behind him will propel him to success. Congrats!


The M's turned 2 in April. I agree, Mav is gorgeous! He'll stop those criminals in their tracks! 
(Wildhaus Kennels M Litter)


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations, Best of Luck! My partner and I will be retired this time next year.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes, big congratulations to both Chris and Cliff 

please note that the dogs participate in word AND are family companions - as it should be - not "bite-dog" monsters -- good , healthy social animals , able to perform - again congratulations (Wildhaus Kennels M Litter)


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That is fantastic news and job well done to both breeder (Chris) and trainer (Cliff)! What a great breeding!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations! He's a beautiful dog. Best wishes to him in his new job!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats, Cliff. I'm very much looking forward to hearing of Maverick's future adventures.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck Maverick and Congratulations to all involved!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations! He will do great.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats to all. Fantastic pup. Proud to own a wonderful male from Caliber. Carmen your so right. Great family dogs, smart, but ready to work when called upon. Please stay safe and thanks for the service. God speed.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Mav graduates from patrol dog school the 13 th after 16 weeks. I will be there and will get some pics for breeder and owner of stud. LE dogs that graduate from academies in NJ face a very demanding testing. The head trainer for this academy has been certifying dogs for over thirty years. The level of testing on land, in water, inside and outside, heights, depths, surfaces, urban and rural really requires superior stock and solid nerves. At three months, I knew this dog's vocation....lol, though the people in my Sunday class ( where he did tracking) thought he was just a pet because after doing his track he would run up to everyone and give them love and kisses. I didn't do any bite work with him until about 16 months, so people were saying behind my back, you know he doesn't seem that much.....hehe. 
Anyway, the head trainer called me and said he excelled in tracking and man work. Especially hard surface tracking. Congrats to Chris Wild....for her dog as intended for this breed will " serve and protect" !


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I was just thinking about Maverick the other day - perfect timing for an update. So glad you posted Cliff! Big congrats for raising Maverick, giving him the appropriate foundation work, and recognizing his potential, and big Congrats to Chris for her dedication in breeding dogs that are the true embodiment of balanced working dogs!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Best Wishes and a safe career for Mav and his handler. 
What a gorgeous K9 partner to have!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great news!! Wishing him and his partner a long successful career


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome... Wildhaus dogs are the true representation of the Breed.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's exciting news Cliff! Congrats to all involved..

That's a Raven son?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

